# French Coffee Press



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Do any of you make your coffee in a French Coffee Press? How do you make yours. 

I buy the French Roast McDonalds ground coffee because I like it strong. I use 4 heaping spoons of coffee in the press and fill with pretty hot water. Put the top back on and push the plunger down just enough so all the grounds will be under the water. 

I let it stand on my countertop for about 16 hours or so. Makes about three fair size cups of coffee.

Any different ways to make it in the press?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want strong Jim, try cold brew. You can let it steep for like 36 hours and it will take your head off.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

French press is all we use...My guy makes the coffee and if it’s not hot and 
strong I complain? :biggrin2: We fill the pot and put it in the microwave
to heat it up...( our press is glass and has a plastic handle) 
Then remove it and add the coffee, we also add a spoon of black coffee ( expresso) to each pot. 

We let it sit for a few minutes before we plunge it.
We also make expresso in the French press too.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Only used a French Press once. Put the grounds, boiled water and added then pushed the water slowly through. Just that fast and it worked for me. Personally I prefer French Market coffee and chicory in a drip pot but I have an automatic coffee maker thing, not as good with the French Market.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I checked out a video on youtube how this fellow made his. His press was just one cup. I kid you not, he put 4 heaping tablespoons full of dark coffee in that one cup. 

He use 200 degree water and let it bloom with maybe a 1/4 cup of hot water for 30 seconds. He then poured the rest in and waited exactly 3 1/2 minutes then plunged it. That stuff could have been used for ink, I like it strong but for crying out loud that is a little too strong for me.

I wish our press was all glass so we could microwave but it has stainless steel parts on it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My daughter goes through a lengthy routine to make coffee. I drink gas station coffee.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> My daughter goes through a lengthy routine to make coffee. I drink gas station coffee.


I expected you to say, “ French Press, Not for Me.” LOL! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I expected you to say, “ French Press, Not for Me.” LOL! :vs_laugh:


That too! The only French thing on my menu is an occasional French fry.


----------



## railroadjaden (Mar 20, 2020)

I use an aeropress for my coffee, it extracts extra flavor from the coffee and acidity is lower.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't seen or heard of one of those, but isn't that basically the same thing as the French press, just a little different?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I haven't seen or heard of one of those, but isn't that basically the same thing as the French press, just a little different?


Yes, same thing but maybe glorified a little.


----------

